# The Pink and the Green



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

Few color combinations, it would seem, are as freighted as that of pink and green worn together. What was once worn innocently (if preposterously) can now only be read as some sort of statement: an ironical comment on preppy style, perhaps, or an appropriation of it. Or worst of all, a sad and indiscriminate aping of the style on display in the RL section of the local department store.

Well, enough is enough, I say. While the classic lime-green-and-hot-pink combination is one I would never myself wear, I don't think there's anything wrong with wearing pink and green together. To that end, I'm wearing a Mercer button-down (to my eyes, the _perfect_ shade of pink -- better even than the B2 shirts of old) under an old handknit sweater in a dark bottle-green wool. I think they look great together, and great with my Bills (flannel-lined, _bien sûr_: it's _cold_ out there) and Bean boots.

How about it? Anyone else still flying the flag?

Cheers,

-- Egadfly

Postscript: Attentive (or bored) readers may have noticed that my avatar has changed. Several other members have added sailboat-themed pictures, so I'm ceding that field to those more serious about the sport than am I. Also, I feel a certain kinship with Mr. C.F. Earbrass, the subject of the picture: he, too, was a man out of time, and one not without a certain unstudied panache.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm with you, mon frere, at the pink and green barricades. And I agree with your choice of the bottle green---an alternative to its kelly/lime cousin that works equally well with pink.

I'm also with you in your affection for Gorey's characters. I miss seeing him in his preposterously enormous fur coat haunting the Upper West Side.

HL


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

I've worn a lot of pink in my like but have never paired it with _the_ lime green. I think it's because I'm just not fond of that green. OK for others. For some reason my pink is always or usually paired with khaki or blue oxford.

RE: is that avatar by good ol' Edward Gorey?


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

Pink and green? Sure, why not? I've worn pink pants and a green shirt, green pants and a pink shirt, and a pink shirt and a green sweater. I probably would not wear lime green or a super bright pink, whether together or on their own. For me, its pale pinks and subdued greens.


----------



## GMC (Nov 8, 2006)

*Yes*

I have a B2 tie that is bright green with pink whales. I love it. I have a bow tie with same color combo.

I wear them with blue or pink shirts. But mainly in warm weather.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

mpcsb said:


> RE: is that avatar by good ol' Edward Gorey?


Indeed. From _The Unstrung Harp_:







​


----------



## pinkgreenpolo (Jul 15, 2005)

*pink and green*

I have been known to wear pink and green together. Any shade of pink and green will do. My favorite combination is kelly green and pink. I have many items in my closet that are pink and green stripe, plaid and or checked. I love the combination, my wife not- so- much!


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

_"What was once worn innocently..."_

I don't think there was ever anything innocent about it.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

rojo said:


> I don't think there was ever anything innocent about it.


Perhaps. No doubt we could have a long and fairly boring discussion on that issue. But the reality is that the combination once meant one thing, and now largely means something else.


----------



## Prepdad (Mar 10, 2005)

*Pink et green*

Wear them together all the time. Not the lime so much as it's not my favourite shade. Just bought a pink/green striped golf shirt yesterday. It's a staple combo, regardless of what "they" say.


----------



## PennGlock (Mar 14, 2006)

I have a green crewneck that sometimes goes over a pink OCBD in my rotation. I've honestly never given it a second thought other than the colors complementing each other well. Other people are looking at me differently, eh? 

Maybe I should reconsider, but I can't think of what else would look good under that green crewneck, other than maybe white.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Yellow goes well with darker green.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

As those of you who have read my posts on sweater vests know, my wife does not always see eye to eye with me on what I choose to wear. Sometimes when two people of strong will live in juxtaposition, there will be friction. Then I am sent to take out the trash or do the dishes.

Another of one of those areas that causes friction between my beloved and I is the combination of pink and green. I happen to like it. A pink OCBD with a green and white stripe tie is just the thing for spring, and in summer, I switch to a green and white seersucker tie. 

Now if I could only figure out which one of these keys unlocks the front door, and I do not understand why the garage door refuses to accept my security code. Must be some sort of glitch. Maybe I can crawl in through the doggie door.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

I always thought women love pink and green.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

Untilted said:


> I always thought women love pink and green.


Yes, if by "women" you mean "Tradly's girlfriend."


----------



## Haystack (Mar 17, 2005)

I like lime green and navy. Here is a pic of me playing golf with some students at a charity tourney last summer.

https://img223.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bud04064572km0345hu.jpg


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Haystack said:


> I like lime green and navy. Here is a pic of me playing golf with some students at a charity tourney last summer.
> 
> https://img223.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bud04064572km0345hu.jpg


Baller for life.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

egadfly said:


> Yes, if by "women" you mean "Tradly's girlfriend."


She totally does.

JB


----------



## gtguyzach (Nov 18, 2006)

Pink and green works for me. Since I started wearing it I've actually found pink to be a surprisingly versatile color.


----------



## clothesbunny (Apr 27, 2005)

I have always liked pink and green together, and I will point out that we are all in good company (I guess). I was recently told, while touring his rooms in Fountainebleu, that it was Napoleon's favorite color combination. And indeed his apartment is decorated entirely in the scheme. Of course, my guide may have been making fun of me since I had, quite innocently, worn the combination the day before.


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

egadfly said:


> Yes, if by "women" you mean "Tradly's girlfriend."


My girlfriend does, almost too much. She has pink and green everything: swimsuits, purses, dresses, even a pink and green squash racquet cover. Last weekend we were walking through the PMA and she decided that she wants a room just like the pink and green one there. I like the combination, although, not as much as my lady does.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Having just received my Brooks Brothers 'apple green' pima cotton sweater (thanks eBay!), I'll have to remember to pair it with my LE Hyde Park pink OCBD once the weather warms up a bit. 17 degrees, though certainly good for character building, won't, I think, be too welcoming to such a springy combination.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

agnash said:


> As those of you who have read my posts on sweater vests know, my wife does not always see eye to eye with me on what I choose to wear. Sometimes when two people of strong will live in juxtaposition, there will be friction. Then I am sent to take out the trash or do the dishes.
> 
> Another of one of those areas that causes friction between my beloved and I is the combination of pink and green. I happen to like it. A pink OCBD with a green and white stripe tie is just the thing for spring, and in summer, I switch to a green and white seersucker tie.
> 
> Now if I could only figure out which one of these keys unlocks the front door, and I do not understand why the garage door refuses to accept my security code. Must be some sort of glitch. Maybe I can crawl in through the doggie door.


Tomorrow I'm wearing:

-a deep pink RL Polo spread-collar (Regent) poplin shirt
-dark forest-green J. Press club tie w/ pheasants
-deep navy merino v-neck sweater vest
-charcoal flannels
-BB sack-cut olive w/ windowpane "Featherweight" tweed jacket

[I apologize in advance to anyone who is horrified by the thought of wearing a spread collar with a sack.]

The combo of pink, dark green, and navy is outstanding.

I don't wear lime green, only forest green or maybe one of my emerald-green ties on St. Paddy's day.


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

PJC in NoVa said:


> Tomorrow I'm wearing:
> 
> -dark forest-green J. Press club tie w/ pheasants
> 
> [I apologize in advance to anyone who is horrified by the thought of wearing a spread collar with a sack.]


I believe I have a tie similar to the one you describe and I wear spread collars with sacks sometimes. Your outfit sounds great.


----------



## Benjamin.65 (Nov 1, 2006)

egadfly said:


> Perhaps. No doubt we could have a long and fairly boring discussion on that issue. But the reality is that the combination once meant one thing, and now largely means something else.


What did it once mean and what does it now mean?


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

I've worn pink and green for 25 years. My wife has more of the stuff than I do, but for both of us, it's pretty much a spring/summer combo. I try not to go over the top with it, but my wife's outfits occasionally make her look like an OPH model.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm wearing a pink OCBD and olive corduroys today, with a cream cableknit sweater and brown "riding" boots.

Lime green is not a color which looks good on me.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

VS said:


> I'm wearing a pink OCBD and olive corduroys today, with a cream cableknit sweater and brown "riding" boots.
> 
> Lime green is not a color which looks good on me.


Don't feel bad. Lime green barely even looks good on limes.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

This might be the crest of the most recent preppy wave.

Ralph Lauren waves the pink and green flag hard. Its a shame about the embroidered horses.

https://style.ralphlauren.com/askralph/men_stylefile_prl.asp


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

I hear you old man. So much to love, so much to hate. 

This is the year A.Squire acquires some white and blue bucs and wears them bare legg-ed, like a playboy. If things get too hot he might even procure some footies.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Though probably not to the same point, whatever that was, I recall in the 1950s , we wore acid green and neon pink socks, frequently one of each color.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

rip said:


> Though probably not to the same point, whatever that was, *I recall in the* *1950s* , we wore acid green and neon pink socks, frequently one of each color.


Good g-d man, are you a vampire?


----------



## NU81 (Jan 29, 2008)

After wearing an Army green uniform most days for over 25 years, I avoid wearing anything green! I have no problem with pink.


----------



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

"Masters green" Southwick Douglas - the green did not come out as bright in the photo
Custom Perlis VV bow - also much brighter than shown in photo (I HATE this thing)
Pink PRL OCBD


----------



## CactusMark (Feb 14, 2007)

I do the pink and green quite regularly. For most of the past few months I've done a pink BB OCBD with either a kelly or dark green merino v-neck about once a week. When it gets to be spring, the pink and green watchband and the pink & green repp tie will come out to play, although probably not at the same time.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

Good Lord, did I really write that? What _was_ I drinking?

EGF


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## jjohnson12 (Sep 6, 2007)

I wouldn't wear it, but here's um.....something by Lilly Pulitzer.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Northeastern said:


>


Very sharp. Brooks shirt? Tie?


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

jjohnson12 said:


> I wouldn't wear it, but here's um.....something by Lilly Pulitzer.



Not sharp! Yikes...that's hideous.


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

Reddington said:


> Very sharp. Brooks shirt? Tie?


BB Original Polo Collar OCBD
I think the tie is an Izod or Nautica. It was a pickup from one of those Filene's store closing sales two years ago. I'm far too lazy to walk into my room and check out the closet to be sure right now.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Haven't people _always_ worn pink and green?

At least the people who count.

Well, I must be going now.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

Pink and green have been syncopatic partners since at least 1883. Why, just add white and they are the colors of my beloved University of North Dakota! (*GO SIOUX!*)


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

A.Squire said:


> Good g-d man, are you a vampire?


I've never actually known a vampire who wore those particular colors.


----------



## Halifax (Jun 14, 2007)

I like to wear my Pink OCBD with a Green with White dot bow tie, but other than that, I really don't have enough green in my wardrobe to regularly pair the two together.

Personally I don't see too much wrong with it as a combination, but to each their own.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

rip said:


> I've never actually known a vampire who wore those particular colors.


:icon_smile:


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Reddington said:


> Not sharp! Yikes...that's hideous.


Of course it is hideous. Isn't that the point of Lilly. Lilly Pulitzer started making bright fabric dresses to hide the juice stains on her employees at her Palm Beach juice bar. It caught on from there.


----------



## OscarTheWild (Jan 8, 2004)

*My humble contribution to the pink and green!*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=674306&postcount=5923


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Jordan, that';s a great look!


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

I like the idea of pink OCBD and a bottle green wool sweater as a winter look - the bottle green crew neck would look subtle with the pink collar. I have on my old Abercrombie & Finch Indian Lake 15 yr. old bottle green scraggly wool sweater and a blue univ stripe OCBD now; a pink would have looked good too. I'll trot that combo out next week.

I don't think I'd wear bright green and pink in spring or summer. When I wear pink shirts (BB OCBD and a polo in 'ice' pink, not bright pink), I like to tone down (plain khakis and a blue surcingle) rather than play up the pink-ness. I agree that pink/green is a classic look, but I think it is much to encumbered by preppy baggage at this point.

RE: the Ralph Lauren style thingy - I really like those cream and blue saddle shoes with the brick soles. They are not offered on the site, though....any ideas on where one could find such a pair?


----------



## Nathan Detroit (Oct 12, 2005)

Stendhal wrote a novel called The Pink and the Green. It's quite awful. He wasn't very trad, certainly an over the top Italophile...


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

paper clip said:


> RE: the Ralph Lauren style thingy - I really like those cream and blue saddle shoes with the brick soles. They are not offered on the site, though....any ideas on where one could find such a pair?


Ralph's look black and white on my monitor. You can get blue and white or blue and beige from Muffy's. Duck Head also makes a blue and beige.

https://www.muffys.com/images/102.jpg


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

paper clip said:


> RE: the Ralph Lauren style thingy - I really like those cream and blue saddle shoes with the brick soles. They are not offered on the site, though....any ideas on where one could find such a pair?


I'm not sure how they managed to make them not look like shoes that are just for little boys, but I will admit that last night I found myself searching different websites trying to find pair.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Nathan Detroit said:


> Stendhal wrote a novel called The Pink and the Green. It's quite awful. He wasn't very trad, certainly an over the top Italophile...


Moe Stendahl, right? Day job was as a necktie salesman at Abercrombie and Fitch. The book was about abusive labor practices suffered by Italian ice vendors.

There was another Stendahl who wrote a treatise on the hemorrhoid. I think it was called _The Red and the Black_, or some such.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Pink and green were the colors of my wife's sorority. I think she still has her cardigan hanging in her closet.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

*More on P&G*

I've mixed pink shirts, both OCBD and golfers, with hunter green jackets/ accessories for years--well before the advent of Lisa B's OPH in 1980.

Favorite combo is 
BB pink OCBD
Cuffed khakis/British tan cavalry twills
Hunter blazer
Regimental neckwear with dark red/wine, navy, & dark green elements
loafers/moccasins in burgundy/oxblood color
In summer, non-business environment OCBD replaced by pink golfer...

mrs hbs says that pink and dark green are essential elements of the family pallette, along with navy, dark red shades, and khaki...

Enjoy the weekend, all!

hbs


----------



## nringo (Oct 5, 2007)

Untilted said:


> I always thought women love pink and green.


I think those may be our wedding colors; at least those are the last ones my fiancee asked me about. She keeps changing her mind.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Too many wearing the colors with a sneer rather than a laugh have dampened people's enthusiasm for the joke, I suspect. The danger of taking things seriously that were never meant to be.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

The key to getting away with wearing pink and green (or pink, for that matter) is to do it often enough that people cease to be surprised by it.


----------



## pinkgreenpolo (Jul 15, 2005)

I have a lot of pink and green items in my closet. I really like the two colors together, either kelly green and bright pink or hunters green and pink. Pink and green is one of my favorite color combos 2nd to blue and green. My wife is not a fan of pink and green together, but she is warming up to it after 11 years of seeing my wardrobe. 

Regards;
PGP


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

pinkgreenpolo said:


> I have a lot of pink and green items in my closet. I really like the two colors together, either kelly green and bright pink or hunters green and pink. Pink and green is one of my favorite color combos 2nd to blue and green. My wife is not a fan of pink and green together, but she is warming up to it after 11 years of seeing my wardrobe.
> 
> Regards;
> PGP


11 years? Wow. Sort of reminds me of Andy Bernard's quote from The Office "Every success I've ever had at my job or with the lady-folk has come from my ability to slowly and painfully wear someone down. "


----------



## video2 (Feb 11, 2008)

I have Hugo boss gren dark tie with pink points. Very nice with pink dress shirts


----------

